# A pinched nerve in the back



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder, is there any thing, natural at all, that can help a pinched nerve? I have a relative who got in wreck a couple years ago, and got a pinched nerve in the back. It's progressed to the point now where it causes her to have a constant sharp pins-and-needles in her hands and feet, and has now progressed to causing her excruciating pain in her right arm, making it extremely hard for her to any normal activities, such as using a pen! And she doesn't just want to have the surgery, because that could just cripple her even further! Is there anything we can do, anything at all, aside from praying?
Thank-you very much, HeritageFarm.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The obvious first question is "has she seen a chiropractor?" Sometimes they can help. The other options are acupuncture and physical therapy. If there is an underlying physical pressure on the nerve, she may have to chance the surgery. Damaging the nerve further at this point might be irreversible. If she has held off a couple of years without major pain, she did well. Continuing to not treat it and living with pain anyway is not sensible.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

She might look into Mullein Root, Solomon's Seal Root or any of the other herbs listed in this article. This man KNOWS his stuff...his knowledge has helped us with many issues.

http://www.herbcraft.org/backpain.html


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

bump.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

A chiropractic adjustment would be the biggest help for this problem. Some of them are more "gentle" in adjusting, so it takes more than one trip.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> I wonder, is there any thing, natural at all, that can help a pinched nerve? I have a relative who got in wreck a couple years ago, and got a pinched nerve in the back. It's progressed to the point now where it causes her to have a constant sharp pins-and-needles in her hands and feet, and has now progressed to causing her excruciating pain in her right arm, making it extremely hard for her to any normal activities, such as using a pen! And she doesn't just want to have the surgery, because that could just cripple her even further! Is there anything we can do, anything at all, aside from praying?
> Thank-you very much, HeritageFarm.



This is just MHO but STAY AWAY from a chriopractor.
See a PT (physical therapist) and have them preform "back traction". Sounds crazy......but it's not.
I had a little girl grab a hold of my head, gently, and slowly and methodically she would pull / stretch my neck.
After about 3 weeks, the nerve that was pinched inbetween my c4 and c5, let loose......and everything was back to normal.
No pain, no drugs......just relief.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hm, sounds interesting. And what exactly is back traction?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Back traction.
I sat on an exam table, and the PT would cradle my head, by my jaw in her hands and gently massage my head upwards, causing my vertebre to gently move. Then I would lay down on the table, and she would repeat the above.
After about 3 weeks, the vertebre that the nerve was pinched in 'let go'. 

I pinched it in April 07. It was almost June before it was "normal".
My GP was booked so....saw the P.A. He prescribed felxerall and vicadin. 
I was in a COMA for 36 hours, literally sleeping 30 of the 36 hours.
He sent me to a neurologist.
Saw a neurologist who wanted to go to surgery. Did a 'test' where they shove a needle in my arm, then electrocute my hand to see how high I jump off the table. After he peeled me off the ceiling.....he told me I 'shouldn't have even felt that charge, that I needed to go to surgery right away'.
Trust me when the neurologist said "back traction" i was freaking out......
The neurologist sent me to a 'pain management doc".......what a quack.
Wanted to inject my blood stream with a die (via my neck) and then take pictures of my spine. AND THEN fit me with a 'devise" that is connected TO my spine.....and the 'devise' turns of the 'pain sensors' in my spine. So....disconnecting my brain from my spine so that I feel no pain.
WTHeck????
I was like......yeah, no thanks..

Finally, sat down with my GP and I said "FIX IT, don't mask it FIX IT".
He walked me across the hall, told the little girl (physical therapist) what I had going on, and 3 weeks later, her magic hands fixed me! I have not had ONE problem since.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Has she had any physical therapy? 

I had a pinched nerve years ago that made both arms go numb, had PT for a while with traction (the regular kind where your head is in a harness), infared massage and a couple other things I'm forgetting. It made a world of difference.

I also used to have left shoulder pain, it would start small and quickly grow into pure misery. I was tossing and turning with the pain one night and turned my head quickly to one side - felt something "click" in my neck, and the pain totally disappeared. So I'm a big believer that spinal issues can cause a lot of problems elsewhere, but those issues could be a relatively simple fix.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> This is just MHO but STAY AWAY from a chriopractor.
> See a PT (physical therapist) and have them preform "back traction". Sounds crazy......but it's not.
> I had a little girl grab a hold of my head, gently, and slowly and methodically she would pull / stretch my neck.
> After about 3 weeks, the nerve that was pinched inbetween my c4 and c5, let loose......and everything was back to normal.
> No pain, no drugs......just relief.


Is this something I can do at home, or is it best if an experienced person does it?


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

You should have an experience person do it...they might be able to show you things that you can safely do at home between visits though.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> Is this something I can do at home, or is it best if an experienced person does it?


I would pay the PT to show you how......the very LAST thing you want to do is to make things worse.

I know money is tight everywhere, but it will be well worth it if you go to a PT. They are trained.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Inversion therapy can help loads with back issues....bulging discs, pinched nerves.

I have one of those Teeter Hangups tables.....love it love it love it!

Check around, if you have a better back store, or other place that would carry them...or check with a local chiropractor (many will have some sort of inversion equipment) to give it a try before you buy. I think Teeter has a place on their website where you can put in your zip code to find places that sell theirs.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

First vote is for chiropractor.

She also needs to lower inflammation. Certain foods, herbs, and supplements can help with this.

She also needs a gentle exercise to strength her core and back muscles. Callanetics is great for people with back problems. Walking is also good. I had to get up to several miles a day before the lower back and leg pain went away. Got to get the muscles strengthened.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

SpaceCadet12364 said:


> Inversion therapy can help loads with back issues....bulging discs, pinched nerves.
> 
> I have one of those Teeter Hangups tables.....love it love it love it!
> 
> Check around, if you have a better back store, or other place that would carry them...or check with a local chiropractor (many will have some sort of inversion equipment) to give it a try before you buy. I think Teeter has a place on their website where you can put in your zip code to find places that sell theirs.


I second that idea. I bought one for $135 delivered and it stopped years of back spasms. I think the brand is "Inversion Therapy" if I remember right.

And second the recommendation to tone the back and stomache muscles. They hold the vertebrae in proper alignment even if things aren't perfect anymore.


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

I have extensive back problems as a result of my army career. I often have my fingers go numb or tingling in my neck, back or face. It is all caused from the problems in my back. 

I have found three or four different things that have have been mentioned on here ie...chiropractor, PT, and inversion table. I also use a great massage therapist that really gets me back on track. Some times I have such spasms that I can hardly move. I have found that I have to start out with ice and heat constantly for a couple of days. Then I use the inversion table along with ice and heat.

After about 4 or 5 days I can walk through the house a lot better so then I go to the massage therapist and chiropractor. It just takes a while to get the spasms down enough for them to work on me.


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

I went to a chiropractor for a pinched nerve in my back and neck. They were very helpful to me. I had the pain in my left arm and down my left leg and foot. The top of my left foot felt like it was on fire all the time. I still have the pain from time to time in my arm, but the rest is gone. I think she will be surprised at how much a chiropractor can help.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

A good chiropractic adjustment will solve issues like this with one trip in most cases. Some chiropractors are more "gentle" or careful or whatever you want to call it in doing adjustments, so it takes more than once because they don't actually loosen all the joints at one time.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

I had a pinched nerve in my back a couple of years ago. It was extremely painful and debilitating. My accupuncturist fixed it in one visit and it has been fine ever since.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> Hm, sounds interesting. And what exactly is back traction?


You ever see the old movies with a dungeon and there is a guy on the rack being stretched? Same thing, just the pulling is being controlled by a computer in most cases.


----------

